# Username help



## PinapplePot (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I havn't been on Fur Affinity in awhile and I've forgotten my username. Of course in order to get your info you have to know your email AND your username. Well, I don't know it. Is there anyway I could get the info sent to my email? I'd make a new account but registration is closed like always.


----------



## PinapplePot (Jun 6, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 6, 2010)

PM an admin.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 7, 2010)

PinapplePot said:


> Well, I havn't been on Fur Affinity in awhile and I've forgotten my username. Of course in order to get your info you have to know your email AND your username. Well, I don't know it. Is there anyway I could get the info sent to my email? I'd make a new account but registration is closed like always.


I see two accounts registered to your IP and e-mail address:
TheHamger
Wikifur

Since they both trace back to your e-mail address, and it's a Yahoo address, you can do a password reset on them just fine.


----------

